# , :    4  () 2012 .

## .

*,* *      4  () 2012*.        .            2-   .    .            !


         ,        

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

  ,      ,         2013    .

----------


## .

** 
 .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .      .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .   3 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    . .     22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .

     0710099   



        !

 .    17.08.2012 N 113 -   1  (.. 31  ).    .


**  
   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !      . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    21  (.. 20  ).    .       2012 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .   . -1152004 ( :   -7-11/99@  20.02.12) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11 -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 15 .    . *      !*             ,           ,     -1 (   15  2012 . N 232)    15 .      .       . -1151006 ( :  22.03.2012 N -7-3/174@)  28 .    .       . -1152026 ( :   -7-11/895  24.11.11)    - 30 .    . *  ,     !*                          2012 .   2-. *      2-  !*     2-     .   - 1 

** 
1.  -  .      .

2.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

3.         

  ,    ()   (     10  2007 .  62),   ,   .         ()!    .

----------

,   !     !!!.. :Smilie:

----------

> 2-


  ,         ?      ...     -         "-20..."

----------


## ˸

> 


  -  
     -*lubezniy*

----------

, ,       () ?      ?

----------

20.01.2013

----------

,       "  "?  - .

----------

**, http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/_.    .

----------


## Rain8

,        9-   ?    ?

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

,  ,   .        ""  ,  1-2       3  .

----------

:    +,    ,       ,         ?

----------

**, .   ,    ,  .

----------

**, ! ,       .

----------


## .

,  .     ""     30  .

----------

*.*,       ,  ""      .              .
     ,     **,          (  -      -   ).   ,    ...  :Frown:

----------

!   ,       !     ,    ,           ?       ,   3  ?

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

> .  ,


!

----------

.   1   .   2012   , .    02.07.2010 66,  .    05.10.2011  124.   ?    ,           17.08.2012 N 113.

----------


## .

,

----------

!

----------


## zunechka

-    (  ,   ,    2012.,  )      .1151085,        .1 (  -   -  .  -   - .        )    ?    4     (   )    -   ?

----------


## .

> 4     (   )    -


    ?
  ,          .

----------


## zunechka

> ,          .


 ,..   .    1      ?        ?

----------


## .



----------


## BLOODMARRY

29    ,          ,        4   ?

----------


## .

.    ?       ?

----------


## BLOODMARRY

,      ???

----------


## BLOODMARRY

3 ,     ,  /  ,      ,

----------


## Sinit

.,        ,       !
  ,                   9  (       ).
      2013 ,  , ,    !

----------

*.*,             ,       ,    .   ,       ?
       ,   9    ",  2010 ,     ,    ,          ".        "  ,     !".
  ,       4  2011.,        ,   ,    .   ?

----------


## .

.   -  ,    .
              ,

----------

> ,


    :      -    .     ,         .
      .         ,      ?    1  2013?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------

,   ,   ,    (-  1 ,  )         .   :           ?

----------

, ,      .   -  ,     . 
1  ,    ,  -     ,          .    .  .       ?

----------


## Donna

*.*,        ,       !

----------


## 07

!
 ,   ( )      ? :Embarrassment:

----------

*07*,

----------


## 07

! :Smilie:

----------

,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !

----------


## .

,   ?       2013 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

!  ,     4        ? !

----------


## level09

! , .      2012 .   . 1 ,     /.    ,    : 1. .    .          .
2.
3. 
4.   
5.
6.     
       ?

----------

**,  
    1 ,  15.04

----------

!  !!!!

----------

*level09*,    
         .

     ?

----------


## level09

,

----------


## Marrry

4-
, ,   ,             3 (     )    6?
   !

----------

*level09*, , ,   -    .      .      .

----------


## level09



----------

*level09*,     .

----------


## level09

( ) ? , ,  .

----------

*level09*,     .

----------


## level09

!   ? ?

----------

*level09*,

----------


## KocmosMars

> 29    ,          ,        4   ?


 ,    . (      ). ?

----------


## 7

,     ,         , ,  ?

----------


## OlgaK

... :Embarrassment: 
  ...

----------


## ntnt

!      . .

----------


## ntnt

20 !?

----------


## Elenaj

,     .  .  /.         / (   )   .            ?    ? ?

----------


## buh TD

> ,   ,   ,    (-  1 ,  )         .   :           ?


  :Smilie: 
. .85  34:

"        ,   " 30"  .

             .  ,           ,     ."

----------


## .

> ? ?


.

----------


## Elenaj

.  ,     ,      - ?    ...  ((

----------


## .

, .       ?    ?

----------


## Elenaj

> , .       ?    ?


  ,   ?     ..

----------


## .



----------

- +      ,    ,    "       " ?
     ,  .

----------

> .


     ?

----------

.

----------


## kisa8492

!    .            .        ,    ,  / .      ?! 0 ??

----------


## .

**,  66       .   ,

----------


## .

*kisa8492*,         .

----------


## kisa8492

> *kisa8492*,         .


    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Alexandrovna

.    2 ,  2 . .  2012 .         ,     ?? ,       9 ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

> 3 ,     ,  /  ,      ,


.       ,  ,  ,     1      1  ,    ,      (  )   ?      ...

----------


## saigak

> 4   ?


. ,      ,        .      .

----------

,     "0"

----------


## saigak

> "0"


     "0".   .

----------


## Olga_zu

, , 2     ..  .   ..     .     .    ,      -  - 3 ., . 5 ,  20 .   ,       (0710099),     0710001  0710002?    ?    2011      -  -    2012 ? :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,  ,     ,      ,  2010 .       ,  2011  ,   ,      ,      ?

----------


## Julia 2006

. 10?        3 .  ,      :Smilie:

----------

*Olga_zu*,    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/304900/

----------


## saigak

*Julia 2006*,    .   .

----------

1 8.2.          2   "   ".     . 
   113 .2  "    ".     ??? :EEK!:

----------


## .

**,          .

----------


## saigak

1  (  4 )  ? -  ... ... :Embarrassment:

----------

*saigak*,  .   1        4,     9

----------


## saigak

**, .   -  .

----------


## Juna

, ,  ,         .           1  (-).  1 , ,     ,    . .    .(   )    ,        .       : ,       ,      , .     .           .   -    ,     ?  ,     ,  ,   ""  - ?

----------


## CircleCC

-   ,  .    -  ,

----------

> -   ,  .


   -  .  ,   ,

----------

,         .      ,          (    )    ????     ,        .

----------


## .

> ,         .


 . -      :Smilie:

----------

> . -


,  ,         ,      .
 ,        (  ),            ,   ?      ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

>

----------

> 


,         


 -

----------

> 


!    ( )        ,       ?
          ,   ,   12   ?
     ..  .   ,      .

----------

> ,         
> 
> 
>  -


!

----------

,     ?

----------


## Vics

> 1 8.2.          2   "   ".     . 
>    113 .2  "    ".     ???


      .....  1 ?

----------

> , ,  ,         .           1  (-).  1 , ,     ,    . .    .(   )    ,        .       : ,       ,      , .     .           .   -    ,     ?  ,     ,  ,   ""  - ?


    :              (       )         .  ,    ?

----------


## Juna

> :              (       )         .  ,    ?


  -  ,     .     (       ),       ,           ,    ,   . -    .  , ,     14  15?

----------

!       2-.         .

----------


## .

!!!!!!       ....   -  ...       2, 3 -    220,230       270,271 ( )...   ,   .220,230    190,200    ()....     2  3   ???      ?

----------

> -  ,     .     (       ),       ,           ,    ,   . -    .  , ,     14  15?


   15 .       ,     - ))).  ,      .   ,       ,     .      - .  ,        .       ,       ).      -    ,     ,     ,     (  ,      ).   - ,   .. )))).

----------

> 2  3   ???      ?

----------

:    -  10,  (10),        ,  0,   ??????????????

----------

**, 0  0
 ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?


    ....

**,       () ? :Wink:

----------


## ***

,     ,      ?

----------

,  2013  .1.  .2    ????

----------


## .



----------


## level09

!      .  ,   ( ) ,           0710099? , -  .....        ??

----------

"        " -    -     .  "    .   ."   -               ?

----------

!  ,        ?  ,   .  ,   2013     .

----------

**,

----------


## milira

,   ?   ?

----------


## cleose

> *saigak*,  .   1        4,     9


     290, 320? (        ..)
      1,  1.2?    ..

----------


## _69

1  .290  320       1. 1.2...  .
   1- . 2013 .       9- . 
???

----------


## Dinik

> "        " -    -     .  "    .   ."   -               ?


         ,    - -       ,   .  , , ,   .     -   ,   (   1 .),      ....

----------


## _69

! -?

----------


## Dinik

,        9  (  1- ).        . ,    1 ., ,   9 .

----------


## _69

:Smilie: )

----------


## Annet81

""     .   0710098, -     ,  . -         .  ,    ? 
       0710099?

----------


## saigak

> 0710099?


.    2   .





> 1  .290  320       1. 1.2...  .


     ....




> ,   ?   ?


 .

----------


## saigak

!!!       "    "..... :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## saigak

> "    "..


 ....        ?    ....    ? :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

*saigak*,    ?..

----------


## svikh

> 1 8.2.         2   "   ".     . 
>     113 .2  "    ".     ???
>       .....  1 ?


 :

  N -10/2012
      1  2013 .    6  2011 . N 402- "  "

--...

  ()   2012 .

   ,    32   N 402-        1  2013 .,     ()     2012 .    , :

)     1  14   N 402-   ()     ,        .        ()   2012 .        ** ;

----------


## saigak

> saigak,    ?..


      ,         -   ....
  ...
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/260914/

" 16        .  ,           ,        ,       ,   .

     ,   ,                ,      ,   .

        ,      ,   ,    ,   .            50, 51, 52, ..      ."

----------

, !  .  .    2012.  .    ( . , -  , -    ).    ????    ,     .

----------



----------


## ksu214

!      . ,    ,      ??     0710099    ?     1   2?    !

----------


## saigak

> ??







> 1   2?


,      



> 0710099

----------


## PNE

*saigak*,    -       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Selar

, .
     .
        01.01.2013   01.11.2012
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> , .
>      .
>         01.01.2013   01.11.2012


   01.01.2013

----------

.      20.01.13  21.01.13?

----------

> .      20.01.13  21.01.13?


         -    - 21.01.2013

----------

-  ,   )))))))))))     ?))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## .

.8

----------

,   ,    ,   ,    ,  ,  ,  ,    .

----------

,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

,     .         
    ,    ,  ,

----------


## Rain8

!   -   ,    ,    .  ,     ...     ,     ,      ,          .  .

----------


## saigak

> 


200 




> ,


, 3

----------


## ntnt

!        .       ?    2012   ?     (((. .

----------


## ntnt

)))  .

----------


## Rain8

, *saigak*, ,   -      ??

----------


## level09

> !      .  ,   ( ) ,           0710099? , -  .....        ??


,  ,  ,   ?

----------


## zunechka

> "        " -    -     .  "    .   ."   -               ?


  .  30

----------


## .

*level09*,   . ,   ,   1    ?      ,       .        2     .   ,             :Frown:

----------

,   :   ,    ,         ?    ,  .

----------

**,   ,      .

----------

,    .       .

----------

2 (   ), .      ,   ,  .  -          :Frown:

----------

**,   ,   ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------

"  "     :Smilie:

----------

.    ,

----------

,    ,       .  ,   - .

----------

, ,      ,     .       400

----------

**,          .  .         79,   ?

----------

, 79

----------

**,   ,  79   .         79?

----------

,   .  -

----------


## cleose

,   1,  1.1        ? -       :Frown:

----------

2012 ,   1  2 (      )    2014 ,      ?

----------

*cleose*,

----------


## cleose

**,   !

----------


## ntnt

.  .        2     ?! .

----------


## 2+2

?

----------

,,     ,       28.01.2013.  28.03.2013.?

----------

.    12   - ,    .          ?    ?   ?    1        .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ?

----------


## _anna_

> 3 ,     ,  /  ,      ,


,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

.       , ...    .              ? .

----------

-.   ,

----------

,           1   3   ?            ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 :yes:

----------

> ,           1   3   ?            ?


 1   2

----------



----------


## 07

,    ( 6%)  2-   ?
!   ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ( 6%)  2-   ?

----------


## 07

!

----------


## EvilZak

> ?



,  -,       12- ?    ? 
-   ,     ,

----------


## svetuochek

!     2011.          2011   2012.    ,        (  . -)   "  2012 -  2012"        2011   2012?

----------

2012  ,     (     ,           ),    ,    ,      (   ). .   .        2011.      ,      -    . ,    , ,        ,         ?

----------


## .

> ,


 ,     .




> 2011   2012?

----------


## svetuochek

, .

----------

> !     2011.          2011   2012.    ,        (  . -)   "  2012 -  2012"        2011   2012?


       2011   2011   ?      2012       2011 ?

----------


## saigak

> 2011   2011


      ,             ..

----------

, -    .      :Redface: 

*saigak*,     ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## svetuochek

,  2012    .   ?

----------


## svetuochek

.    :
 .    66,        402-.
.. .     (      ). 
      .     ,       ?

----------


## sova

""  ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ""  ?

----------


## sova



----------


## Snegoorka

! , .   2011   .  1 2012       ,    4   02.     2012     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2012     ?

----------



----------


## Snegoorka



----------


## DaisyCrazy

,   ,     1  2,     ,  -,      1  2? .

----------



----------


## Morena

,     2012      ?

----------



----------


## Morena

?  ?   ?

----------



----------


## Morena

?! ( ""?)

----------

,

----------


## Morena

?

----------

,   ,

----------


## Morena

..                   ?!

----------

.   .    
    .

----------


## Morena

!?
1  
1      ,?

----------

?

----------


## Morena

.

----------


## Morena

, ,  -  ?

----------

> .


 
     .         




> , ,  -  ?

----------

> .   .


    .

     .

----------


## Morena

..   ,    :Smilie: ))

  ,        .

----------

> ..   ,   ))
> 
>   ,        .


     ,        ?

----------


## Morena

...     ...

----------

> ..   ,   ))
> 
>   ,        .


,  

            (  )
      (  )
    ( )

----------

> ...     ...


  :Smilie: 
-   
  ,

----------


## saigak

> 


?       ,       ....    .       ...

----------


## Nastya85

,  .
     :
1. 1 ( )  2 (   ) - . .    02.07.2010. 66,  . . .  05.10.2011 124



2.     (1,2) - . .    17.08.2012 113

----------



----------


## lara0707

2012,    3  2012?

----------


## Andyko

?
  ...

----------


## lara0707

30

----------


## olga-osina

*saigak*,            ,       ?

----------


## saigak

*olga-osina*,     ... :Frown:  http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f4.htm

----------


## olga-osina

*saigak*, )

----------

!  ,     ,        ,  ()    -1 (  ).  -,  -  -.

----------


## .

200 
     1000.

----------

> 200 
>      1000.


 .

----------


## saigak

> -,  -  -.


   ?

----------

?

----------


## ksumyka

2410    () 1: 8.2.      99  (    99          (    3   , )                ,        .     ,        ,             .    ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,    





> 99


   91

----------


## ksumyka

91  ,       ,        . .

----------


## saigak

> 


 



> . .





> 


  .  99  91 .

----------

,    "        !
           .    17.08.2012 N 113 -   1  (.. 31  ).    ."
1.  ,        ?
2.  ,         ,      ,      ?
3.         ?

----------


## saigak

**,   ,          .

----------

> **,   ,          .


  ?)

----------


## saigak

> ?


 . :Smilie:

----------

> .


   ?     =) , ,    ))

----------


## saigak

> , ,    ))


? ?       ?

----------

> ? ?       ?


    ...

----------


## saigak

> 


   ?




> ?

----------

> ?


     )))))))))

----------


## saigak

...    .

----------


## Kykyzilla

?         ...

----------


## Laulla

!, !  ,     16001,    ,    ,  ,    -   ? ,    ?...     1  2013.,         ?

----------

*Kykyzilla*,

----------

! , ,       2012        ,    3,4 ????
.

----------



----------


## Marrry

,        2013 .    ,   2012         ?

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:

----------

> 2012         ?

----------


## 777

- .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113).        ( .     05.10.2011
  124)    ,   ???

----------


## .

*777*,  113    66     .     ""   .        2011

----------


## Leyla_24

,        !     ! 8   , 4-  .2 -  !!!!!  , ,       3-  ...    ,      !

----------

> , ,       3-  ...    ,      !

----------


## Leyla_24

> 


  -.   - ))))

----------


## TCher

2    ,    ?        .

----------


## saigak

> ?        .


?    ... :Wink:

----------


## TCher

> ?    ...


 " "  " "  .  ,       .

----------


## saigak

*TCher*,    ..  ?

----------


## Serg493

1-           3 (66 ).

----------


## .

. ,

----------


## Serg493

,  -  .

----------


## .

-  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Serg493

-,     ,     .

----------



----------

?     .,      .,      ?

----------

> ?

----------

- 1       94  34, 34  ?

----------

?

----------


## Morena

-     1  2     .?!     ?!

----------

,    1  2

----------


## saigak

> -     1  2


  .

----------


## lenski

,   +.
,                 ?

----------



----------


## lenski

, ,   . :Big Grin:

----------


## @

.
   ( ),   2012        ,       ?     .   2012.  1  2   . :Smilie:

----------


## olga-osina

,      .   "    " ,          , . .   ,   /. 1 8     . .
,      ,    .
, ...
 -?

----------


## saigak

> 1 8


  1  ? :Wink:

----------


## olga-osina

,  . ,   ,  .

----------


## saigak

> "    " ,          , . .   ,   /


 




> ,      ,    .


 .

----------

> ,      ,    .


   .        ,  ,     ,  1 7.7  8.2,           76.  76..

----------

,   76.    ,  76.

----------


## olga-osina

76   76       . 
 .         .         .
 ,  ???

----------

? 76.      ,      
   -   .  -      , -   -
        .       62  .

----------

> -  
>      -*lubezniy*


  ,        2 .,   .,,.  1- .

----------


## saigak

> 


   ?      .       ,    .

----------

> ?      .       ,    .


     , 4  5.
                          2012 .   2-.   ,   .    ,    .

----------


## saigak

> , 4  5.


 



> 2 .


? :Wink: 



> ,   .    ,    .


    ....            ?  :Wow:   .
              ?        ....
 :   2-     ,     .      " ".                 .

----------

> ? 76.      ,      
>    -   .  -      , -   -
>         .       62  .


  ,    .   ,

----------

,       ?          . 
    ,   ?
        !

----------


## .

**,    ?   ?      (    ).    .,          .     ,     ,      (  ).        29.11.2007 N 282-
"          "

----------

> **,    ?   ?      (    ).    .,          .     ,     ,      (  ).        29.11.2007 N 282-
> "          "


!       .     ,     .     ,      ,   .
  ,    ,      ? 
!!!

----------


## .

2 ,

----------


## ntnt

. 
   )))        ?! 
.     .

----------

> ?!

----------

! 
 ,  -  ? ..,        "( .    124  05.10.2011) "

   ", :    4  () 2012 . " :

1. .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)

2.    .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)

----------

.

----------


## ntnt

- .

----------

?

----------


## saigak

**,     ,          2,       ...    .

----------

,  ,       :  ,  , 1 ,    2012,      ,    ,      ..    , :  ,  ,  2,  6.  ,   2    (              ?)      3  4 ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

?    1 2  6? ,   .

----------


## .

> 1 2  6


 ,

----------



----------


## kks

,   ...         -     4-  2012 11.01.13,         17.01.13,    /  (   ).       -1)         ..   ...???... 2)    ()  , ..      ...???         , ..      ?     ,   ?

----------


## ntnt

!
 ,          03      ?!    ,   ,   .     (((
.

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


 :yes:  




> ,   .

----------

,      .1  .2  ,           . ..    . 1  . 2 .   ?

----------



----------


## ntnt

.
 4 . 12   2     "    "?   "   "?  
.

----------



----------


## ntnt

> 


  .    .  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Azel

,    ?

----------


## 1

> . 
>    )))        ?! 
> .     .





> 


      ?     ?      ,    ?

----------

. ,    ,      1  2,         . ?

----------

> ?     ?      ,    ?

----------


## Tereza

> ,         -   ....
>   ...
> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/260914/
> 
> " 16        .  ,           ,        ,       ,   .
> 
>      ,   ,                ,      ,   .
> 
>         ,      ,   ,    ,   .            50, 51, 52, ..      ."


,-   ?        ,   ,     "".               ""?   , 2011   , 2012  , ? , ,   ,  -    ,    ,?    ,    .    -   - -   ?          :",    **                  ,       **  ,               "
     ,    .  ? *    ,*         - ,    ,    ..

----------

1: , , .     (  3-  + ).
     8   . :
-  ()    -!
-       
-     . .

 ,   1 -   ,   -   .
, ,   :
 0710099   (http://www.klerk.ru/blank/232139/).
 ,   .

, 8-       ,

----------

,          1  2?

----------


## kadyik

.       1  2   "",        . 1-4  66, ..     .   (         6   )?

----------

(  , )   23   25 -       ...
 16   28   ...   ,     :Smilie: )))
   ...
            ...     ...

----------


## saigak

> -  ()    -!


     ....




> 1  2?







> (  , )   23   25 -       ...
>  16   28   ...   ,


  ..    ....

----------


## 79

> .       1  2   "",        . 1-4  66, ..     .   (         6   )?

----------


## 79

> 


      .   17.08.12 . N 113,    2012                ?

----------


## saigak

2 .  ,    .

----------

, ,     1   2      ,        .         .                    .

----------


## .

,    .

----------

011 
  010  2

  ?

----------

> 011 
>   010  2
> 
>   ?



  -       ,      ?
 , 
 ...

----------

.       .   .

----------

,         . ( )  : ,   .,    ,   .  3   ,  ...    (  66)...   . ,  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,         . ( )  : ,   .,    ,   .  3   ,  ...    (  66)...   . ,  .


    ?

----------

,    ,       ,    ( 3-).   ,   3   .

----------

> .       .   .


     ,      -

----------


## saigak

> ,      -


  ?    -        ...          ?    ,     .

----------


## Rom5

0710099.

 9 .2012  -: 10503010

  2012   : 10504017 ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## Rom5

*.*

,   ( http://www.klerk.ru/blank/232139/ )       0710099 - - 10503010.

       +   0710099   : 10504017

,       1- .

----------


## .

*Rom5*,  ,  ,   - .        .

----------

, ,       (  )         ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.  1 7.7  .      ,  3,4,5  .         1,2 ?

----------


## kadyik

, ,       .   .     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Rom5

> *Rom5*,  ,  ,   - .        .


,  .       ,  ,   .
  -         . 

, 
 1 .
 : 1050 3010   
  : 1050 4017:   ()

 10 .
 : 1050 3102:      
  : 1050 4109:     

  ,  2012      .      1 : 10504017:   () ?

----------


## .

*Rom5*,    ,      .     .        .

----------


## saigak

> (  )


    ?     . -.

----------

, , -              200  205?        -  200?

----------

?

----------

> ?


     (

----------

,    2012 . .1  .2   ( )    3,4,5    .             ,  ,        .1  .2???

----------


## saigak

> 


    ? ....

----------

> ? ....


 : ,  ,       !

----------


## saigak

> : ,  ,       !


     " ,  ?".            ,        - ...

----------

- ?

----------

.2  ,(  ,   10% - ?

----------

?

----------

,  ,   ,       ,    ,           .  .  .2    . ,    ?

----------



----------

> 


  ,       ,      ?

----------

-  .   -   ..

    .    .120

----------


## Solo_n

,    ,      , .     02.07.2010  66.         ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


    (   ).              ,    2  .

----------


## milira

, ,     :     (4  2012     ).    ,     ( ).         ?

----------


## Andyko

" " -

----------

> ,    ,      , .     02.07.2010  66.         ?




 :Smilie:            , ..

----------

, .,    1 .1,2, (  1 -)   ?

----------

**,   

  1   ,      9

----------

> **,   
> 
>   1   ,      9


!
   .   . 3/10,    02/02/13  , ..  . 9 .12    ,  113     ,     ,       (       1,2 (),       113  ?  ,   .

----------

,       ,

----------

> ,       ,


  5     ,    4 ? ?

----------

,    ?

----------


## milira

> " " -


..       ,     ? 

    , ,         ,   ?

----------

> ,    ?


 ,  !     ,  .5  ?

----------

.        ?

----------

> .        ?


,   -,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?


     .

----------

**,  ,

----------

> **,  ,


, !

----------

!      -,         ?  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -,         ?  ?

----------

. ,   100%  .,    / ,    ,    2 000 000.       ?

----------


## saigak

**, , . .. ...http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/128251/

----------

.    (....  ,          ,        ,    ?       ? ( ,  ,    ,..   )

----------


## saigak

> ,







> ?


   ,  .          -  .

----------

saigak. ,      )     )

----------

-       ?

----------

"  "
   ,     75

----------

)  .

----------


## .



----------


## p

(      60 .)          ,  ?

----------


## saigak

> (      60 .


 




> ,


 ,

----------

, , ,   ,  ,    2012   ,       .       ?   .       ?            ?

----------


## YuraS

.

 .

 .    .   .
     -    ?
   1,      : 1.  . 2.        -.             ,  .

 .

----------

> ,  ,    2012   ,       .       ?   .       ?


 



> ?


.   ,

----------


## YuraS

,     .
     "   ".

----------

!
,   2013         . , ,      ?

----------

.   .

----------

.  ...    44.1.1/10.1 -   . ...  .
 -90.7.1/44.1.1 
      .
  ?    ,      -

----------

.
   ,  ,

----------


## Enic

:Smilie:  


          66            ,    1  2  ,           . 

 ,     ,             
                        66   
     ,             . 
    ?         ? 

     ?

----------

>

----------

> .
>    ,  ,


 , ...

----------

-   ?     ,,,

----------


## Enic

> "
>             "


 ,     ?     ,        

    ,
          ,           ?

----------

> , ...


      ?

----------



----------

> -   ?     ,,,


02.01     . .    ,     ?

----------

> 02.01     . .    ,     ?


        ...

----------


## Enic

> 


    ,     ?

    ,
5     ,       ,   66        ,      ,    4     .

----------

, ,              ,     -?

----------


## Enic

> , ,              ,     -?


      ,      1,2     ,

----------

> ,      1,2     ,


   .            ,      )

----------


## Enic

> .            ,      )


            ,   
 ,          ,     ,         ,          ,             .        .      .

----------

-    -    -     76.  76. -      .
          . 
,         ...     .

----------

1     -.     ?

----------

.        ,         ,       ""   ,      .  ....      ?   .

----------

.... 4      ....         ....      (    )....   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


       .




> 


 http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f4.htm

----------


## 88

,     .      -   .1  .2 ,      .    ?   .2    ,   (    ).

----------

> -    -    -     76.  76. -      .
>           . 
> ,         ...     .


  .       .     ,

----------


## saigak

*88*,

----------


## An9

,    ,       2012 ,   ,         ?  ,  4     ?

----------

> .       .     ,


   ,    .   ?

----------

...    , 2010,2011,2012 ... 2012,2011,2010... -)

----------

)))))

----------

4-   ..,   .4490?

----------


## saigak

> 2012 ,   ,         ?


  -  ,   .




> 4     ?


.   4  12   1  13.




> 4-   ..,   .4490?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f4.htm

----------

....       ....     0?  ....

----------


## saigak

> .     0?


.

----------

> ,    .   ?


  ?
 76.   ,

----------


## Massima

> .       .     ,


     ?

----------



----------


## p

> (      60 .)          ,  ?





> ,


 ,        :Frown:     ,    ?  .

----------


## Olga2309

, ,   - ?

----------


## Taly

> 


    ?  ,                 ....

----------

29   ,   -   ,     ...      .   ,      ?

----------

> **,  ,


  ,     . 9.    ,      :
        ()    ( -   )      ,      ( )              ,   ,     , -           .
     ( 01)   "   ()"   "223",       ,            .
  -  .

----------

> ?
>  76.   ,


 -  1    ??
       - .      .        .

     ?     ...?

----------

**,  

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...D%F1+76.%E0%E2

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...D%F1+76.%E0%E2

----------


## CEBEP

..   .  14.02.2013  ,    .        2012       ?    ?

----------



----------


## p

> ,           ,    ?  .


   ? :Frown: 
       1  2?

----------


## Taly

> ?
>        1  2?


,   !

----------

, ,        ,      ,      ?    .        ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


..   ,            ?

----------



----------

, ,          ?

----------



----------

> 


 00 2012
     ?     .

----------

.

----------


## Vasilyok

, ,         ,     - ,        ?    ?
!

----------


## Andyko



----------

,      1  2

----------


## saigak

> 1  2


 ...      ?

----------

> 


   1     1  .. ..  16  ??    ... ?

----------


## saigak

> 16  ??    ... ?


    ...   .

----------

> ...   .


    ,           ( 60 .  ))

----------

1 ?      1   ?

----------



----------

> 


    3  2012,    -   ?


 , ,   1   ?

----------

> 3  2012,    -   ?


.. 4  2012  00  2012

----------


## saigak

> 3  2012,    -   ?


      .

----------

> .


!)))

----------

,     (  )     (1150  1170)       1130?
   "  "   1150.        1170,      1130 ().

----------

, ,      !!!
 3      ,       800 . .
-    3       4 ( ). ,   .       800 .,         .     ? 1-2    ,  ,    (   )?     800 .,     / -   ?  ,    (  ),      ... --!

----------

9 ?

----------

> 9 ?


,

----------

.. - ,      . ,    .

----------

.      9 ,     ,    ?

----------

> .      9 ,     ,    ?


 ((

    3 ,      -    3  ( . .)      . .    (. 210 02 .),     

  ,         ,        (  )

----------

.    .   

  . 210      180  9

----------

> ((


      1-3  ( )     800 .    210 02 ()  (      )

----------

> .    .   
> 
>   . 210      180  9


,  , ,   ,  (

  , 

1)  /           , ?

2)  /  /   -    68 /      - ?
   ,    ,  . ?

3)    ?  ?       ?

4)  , ,  210     180  9 ,   ?

  !

----------

1 
2 .  .  
3 
4

----------

! 
,    ,      10 ,    120?     .

----------



----------

> 1 
>  .


   ,   ? (     , ,    . ,  ?           ?)

      9968   6851   68 .     , ?

----------



----------

> 9968   6851   68 .     , ?


 1230  ?

----------

" "

----------

, , .     1  ?

----------

1?   ?
.

----------

.  ,     ;(((     ,    1  2013   800 . (  " .  ")

----------

1 , , 5000 
  4200

----------

> 1 , , 5000 
>   4200


, ..  ,  ,   ?    ?  -      ?

----------

.          .

----------

> .          .


,    1     600 .
-      ""   2 ?
-        ,        30 . .,  60 .,  200 . ,  200-600  ( ,  ) ?

----------

- 
-   .    .   ,  ,

----------

> - 
> -   .    .   ,  ,


  !!!    -    ,    ? (    ""   ,       , -    )

----------

> -    ,    ?


 

   .     . -     ..     .
 .     .

----------

> .     . -     ..     .
>  .     .


, !!!    !

----------


## .

.,           ,           ,      ,     .         ?          ,        .

----------

> ?

----------


## .

**,

----------

!
,             ,     ?  ,   ,   ...

----------

.

----------


## elena_76

! 
    1 8                       2 .

----------



----------


## elena_76



----------



----------

, ,        .    ))) !    ,   .

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?find=&type=2&rubric=

----------

, ! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 777

,     ,   ,   -     0710099     ,  ,      ..,      (   /  ,   )?

----------

.   .

----------

! , ,        2012    730000    8 %  36 ,          (     3000 ,         )?              ?   ))))

----------

3000  ,    
91-66.02

66.02-51

----------

,        ,     ?)))        (),        ?

----------

,      .

----------

,   30 ,   .       ?

----------

.

----------


## 7

?

----------


## 7

25%      ?

----------


## Tereza

> 25%      ?


 25%  ,   ,  4 .    ,         ,!    . :Wow:

----------


## 777

-.   .
      ,     , ??

----------


## Tereza

> -.   .
>       ,     , ??


    ,     ,  .-,1 (1    ),11 .
   .   ,   .

----------


## Tammy

-    ?    ?       - .

----------


## .

*Tammy*,   .       ,      .

----------


## Tereza

> -    ?    ?       - .


    ,   .  ,     . .,   8-495-319-86-78.,   .

----------


## Tammy

> *Tammy*,   .       ,      .


   ,      .  ,    ?
 :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## Tereza

2013   , 2012 ,      ,   , .

----------


## Tammy

> 2013   , 2012 ,      ,   , .


 ,, ,               .. :Wow: 
.

----------


## 777

.;Tammy,   .       ,      .
           ,        . .        .  ??

----------


## 7

?

----------


## saigak

* 7*, ?   -   .

----------


## 7

,.         ?

----------


## .

> 


    .       :Wink:

----------

,    ,   2,  . ???     . !

----------

2.

----------



----------

!           ? ?

----------

, ,    2013          ?

----------

> !           ? ?


  ,

----------

> , ,    2013          ?

----------

!
    .  (  )
        .   ?
     ?   ,     .
         . .

!

----------


## saigak

> . .


,             .

----------

> ,             .


  .    ?

----------


## saigak

?        ....--.

----------


## Selar

,   
 :Dash2: ,               ( ),  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


   .     .

----------


## vdmch

!      ,   2012     .,    .     ... 
  :  4     , ?   1,2,3  -    ?    ?

 ,         ,    ?

----------


## .

*vdmch*,        .    ,

----------

!    -    ,        ,     ,       (   )        .   ().   ,      ,        . :     ,        ?  ,           ?

----------

,

----------


## saigak

> ,


?




>

----------

(   )         ,       (   ,   4-        )?

----------


## saigak

> )         ,

----------

.  .      ? ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

